# Corn Oil Question?



## edco76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone.
   I was wondering if anyone has any experience working with corn oil in CP soap? I ma trying to find a more inexpensive oil to partially substitute for olive oil in my recipe. According to soap calc corn oil has very similar properties to olive and is even more conditioning and a whole lot cheaper. I have noticed though that I never see it mentioned in most recipes. Anyone have any input.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 5, 2007)

Corn oil has a very short shelf life. It tends to go rancid quickly, so it might do the same in your soap.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

Ed, what Irena said is true.    I would try it but only if you added 1% T-50 natural vitamin E oil or ROE or another antioxidant.  If you add T-50, which I prefer, you could use say 10 to 15% corn oil in your recipe without dos setting in I think.  I don't use corn oil, but is is a oil listed on most calculators and could add much when mixed with other oils.  Try it, but use the antioxidant with it for sure.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! Thanks a lot you guys. I never considered shelf life. Any other suggestions? I am happy with what I have so far but my current recipe is costing 4.788 in olive oil per 4lb batch. Compared to say .78 for soybean and 1.776 in coconut oil. I was hoping to find something with similar properties to maybe sub for about half of my OO. Oh well, I guess I will have to find somewhere to by in bulk.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

Something to sub for olive oil you say.  The perfect sub, in my opinion, is Rice Bran Oil.  I have been using it for a year now.  I take out about 40% of my OO and put RBO in as a replacement to make the OO go further. It is very inexpensive when bought in bulk.  I buy from Riceland Rice.  You can buy it in 1 gallon bottles from Columbus Foods too. RBO is a great OO stretcher! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot Paul. And Irena. Rice bran oil huh? I may give it a shot. Wonder if they have that at the Piggly Wiggly?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

Since your in Alabama, they just might.  They don't keep it in stock at the supermarkets here or Wal Mart.  Being in the south where "cotton is king" you should be able to get it readily and inexpensively. 8) 

Try it Ed, I think you will find the properties of RBO very similar to OO. 
It makes a great soap when used with OO.  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh we have cotton runnin out our you knows. But rice fields are few and far between. I will look at the health food store and see if I can find it. Or break down and buy online.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

edco76 said:
			
		

> Oh we have cotton runnin out our you knows. But rice fields are few and far between. I will look at the health food store and see if I can find it. Or break down and buy online.




Duhhh...brain fart moment!  I was replying to this post while thinking about another question from someone else about cottonseed oil!  

Yup. there are sources for RBO around.  I have a gallon I would sell you for $9.00 plus shipping.  It would be $18.00 or less total.  If you can't find any, just give me a shout out!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> edco76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! No problem. Actually after I posted that I got to thinkin "hmmm maybe rice bran oil comes from cotton?" lol I may take you up on the offer. I am going oil scoutin this weekend. I am tired of paying 4.79 for 14 oz's of wal mart olive oil. I am going to check out sams and maybe ask the health food store owner if she could give me some sort of bulk discount. I also need to find somewhere to buy lye. 8.98 for 2 lbs is kinda rough. Now that I have several batches under my belt I feel a little better about making more of an investment. 

PS. Still need to wrastle me down a goat or two. Maybe I can find one of those fainting goats? Are the easier to milk whilst they are past out?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

Ed, I buy Beritoli  Light Olive Oil at Sam's!  The lighter olive oil you use in soap, the better.  The Beritoli  light comes in 5 liter bottle I think it is.  I have a new jug sitting in my stock closet that I have yet to open. I really like the olive/RBO combo!

Pail.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Ed, I buy Beritoli  Light Olive Oil at Sam's!  The lighter olive oil you use in soap, the better.  The Beritoli  light comes in 5 liter bottle I think it is.  I have a new jug sitting in my stock closet that I have yet to open. I really like the olive/RBO combo!
> 
> Pail.... :wink:



Great I will check it out. BTW. I tried the room temp. method Saturday after you and Smellitlikeitis gave me some advise. Best batch I have made yet (Candy Cane FO from Sweetcakes yummy!) Soooo much better than thermometer hopping from lye to oil. I stashed my lye outa tha way, watched a lil football (Bama lost a heartbreaker  :cry: ) Then whooped up a great batch in my new mold. Super duper! Thanks for all of your help. If I was actually making any money I would almost feel obligated to pay you. I have yet to sell a bar though, however I have given away a couple dozen and they have seemed to be well received.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2007)

I get rice Bran in gallons here: http://www.californiariceoil.com/
It is only $15.75 for a gallon.

I also googled it and you should be able to get Rice Bran oil in one of these places:

Alabama (AL)

Birmingham
Huntsville
Mobile
Montgomery

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!  I LOVE RT CP soaping.  The demo I'm doing in May at the Tennessee soap gathering will incorporate RT CP using GM.  
Congratulations again! 8) 

Irena's source is a great source if out on the West Coast.  I've looked at them several times too.  We're in the central part of the USA, and shipping comes into play, and that is why I use Riceland!  They are the largest producers of rice in the USA.  Here is the direct link to the 6--1 gallon jugs for $41.53.

http://www.riceland.com/consumers/gifts ... asp?pid=69

Shipping to you should not be much, say $12 to $15 for all 6 gallons.  So with max shipping and cost of the 6 gallons, you are paying about $9.50 per gallon.  RBO is high in antioxidants.  Shelf life is nice and steady.  They ship in white jugs and I keep them in my stock closet.

Hope you find it locally, or try these online sources.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 6, 2007)

What the?????????????

Did you say Piggly Wiggly?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh  what kind of place is that?


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Something to sub for olive oil you say.  The perfect sub, in my opinion, is Rice Bran Oil.  I have been using it for a year now.  I take out about 40% of my OO and put RBO in as a replacement to make the OO go further. It is very inexpensive when bought in bulk.  I buy from Riceland Rice.  You can buy it in 1 gallon bottles from Columbus Foods too. RBO is a great OO stretcher! 8)
> 
> Paul.... :wink:


Thanks Paul,
I went to the Riceland site and bought a case.  Rice bran oil is much cheaper there than at Camden Grey.


----------



## edco76 (Nov 6, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> What the?????????????
> 
> Did you say Piggly Wiggly?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh  what kind of place is that?



Yes I did. I have a feeling someone has never visited the southern part of our great country? It is a southern grocery store chain Dragon. And while it may sound silly it was the first "self serve" grocery store.  It was founded on September 6, 1916, at 79 Jefferson Street in Memphis, Tennessee, by Clarence Saunders. Before Piggly Wiggly was invented everyone went into the store, told the counterman what they wanted and he would get it for you (or have the delivery boy bring it over if it was a large order) . Mr. Saunders was the first retailer to "shelve" items. 
You may also remember Piggly Wiggly from films like Driving Miss Daisy (as that was very often where he was driving her to) Or hearing a newly reborn Delmer from Oh Brother, Where Art Thou? proclaiming forgiveness for "knocking over that Piggly Wiggly in Yazoo city" 

We here in the deep south are very proud of our Piggly Wiggly's. I gladly over pay for my groceries every week at the Piggly Wiggly to avoid giving any more money than I have to to Wal-Mart.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 6, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Haven't seen either of those movies, but I will take your word for it!

I have too been to the south!!!  DANG IT!!!!!   I AM FROM SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA!  You can all laugh now!!!   :roll:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 6, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Haven't seen either of those movies, but I will take your word for it!
> 
> I have too been to the south!!!  DANG IT!!!!!   I AM FROM SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA!  You can all laugh now!!!   :roll:



Well I have never been north of Tennessee so don't feel bad. I have been as far west as Arizona but I did not see any Piggly Wiggly's so I panicked and came back.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 6, 2007)

ALLRIGHTYTHEN!!!  

Actually I was stationed in Pensacola Florida for about 9 months but I don't recall a store with that name!  Sorry


----------



## Wintersnow (Nov 6, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Haven't seen either of those movies, but I will take your word for it!
> 
> I have too been to the south!!!  DANG IT!!!!!   I AM FROM SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA!  You can all laugh now!!!   :roll:



I'm from Chicago but my mom and her side of the family are native Texans. She moved us to the coast of Texas when I was a teen and I remember the first time I saw a Piggly Wiggly. My brother and I giggled the whole time we were in the store but did think it was cool about the bagging your own stuff.

My husband is from Northern California and he would agree that S.CA is indeed the south. He jokes that it's even a different country.


----------



## chrisinflorida (Nov 6, 2007)

I went to school in Pensacola, FL  about 9 years ago and I think there was one near there at the time, but I just checked out the Piggly Wiggly web site and it doesn't list one in Pensacola now.  But they do exist.  I have definitely seen them before, maybe shopped at one before, I can't remember.

Chris


----------



## edco76 (Nov 6, 2007)

chrisinflorida said:
			
		

> I went to school in Pensacola, FL  about 9 years ago and I think there was one near there at the time, but I just checked out the Piggly Wiggly web site and it doesn't list one in Pensacola now.  But they do exist.  I have definitely seen them before, maybe shopped at one before, I can't remember.
> 
> Chris



They exist. I have the reciepts to prove it


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 6, 2007)

> They exist. I have the reciepts to prove it




Is that like someone saying "I know aliens exist, I was abducted!!!"

 :twisted:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 6, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> > They exist. I have the reciepts to prove it




Is that like someone saying "I know aliens exist, I was abducted!!!"

 :twisted:[/quo

You have Pig envy. That is why you are in denial. The next step is admitting you have a problem.

http://www.pigglywiggly.com/cgi-bin/home


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 6, 2007)

Piggly Wiggly was a pig, Piggly Wiggly had no shame.  Everywhere Piggly Wiggle went he was ahead of the game!

Actually Piggly Wiggly is a supermarket chain in the south.  It used to be really big, but they sold off a lot of stores me thinks for some reason.  I forgot who owned them!

Piggly Wiggly Dragon! LOL

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Nov 7, 2007)

*An Intro*



			
				dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> What the?????????????
> 
> Did you say Piggly Wiggly?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh  what kind of place is that?



Girl, you CRACK ME UP! Honestly.  
Piggly Wiggly is like..."THEE Grocery Store", which started in the South.


----------



## paupau (Nov 7, 2007)

As for Piggly Wiggly in Florida, I remember when they open the store where I live. Hey they gave out really cool coloring books, but that was in 1975 or 76, the was gon in the early 80's. I'm south of Pensicola, between ft. laud and West Palm Beach.

I definitely remember the Ms. Daisy reference


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 7, 2007)

PIG ENVY?????

Oh no you didn't!!!!  ahahhahahahaha


----------



## Bret (Nov 16, 2007)

Wintersnow said:
			
		

> I'm from Chicago but my mom and her side of the family are native Texans. She moved us to the coast of Texas when I was a teen and I remember the first time I saw a Piggly Wiggly.



There's a Piggly Wiggly in Algonquin IL (Chicago suburb). So they are "up here" too.


----------



## kooldad (Nov 16, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> What the?????????????
> 
> Did you say Piggly Wiggly?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh  what kind of place is that?



Didn't you ever see the movie "Driving Miss Daisy"

"Hoke, take me to the Piggly Wiggly"

It is a supermarket chain in the south - like Krogers or Publix or Pathmark.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 16, 2007)

Or, "All For The Love Of Winn dixie!"  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 17, 2007)

Rice Bran oil sounds good.  Corn is the source of many allergies, and rice has long been known to be beneficial to the skin. And hahaha Dragonfly, I said the same thing when I first heard of Piggly Wiggly- too funny


----------



## PhillipJ (Nov 17, 2007)

Piggly-Wiggly has been all over here in WI for as long as I can remember.  We have a lot of them here yet.  And I always thought it was a Northern Store.


----------

